# Snow Storm Ultra



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 12, 2010)

Anybody here finished a crop with this? 

hXXp://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NEGETSSU00&MatrixType=1

Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've used Purple Maxx (now snowstorm) in my grows before and its a really decent PK booster...  I had great results using it at half strength but I tend to use well amended organic soil too...

Peace!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 12, 2010)

purple maxx is the ****! snow snorm is the same product just not with the purple addative! i use at half strength too but i foilar and apply in soil 3 weeks before harvest, along with gravity too!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

I used Snow storm ultra on my last grow, along with gravity.  I used it on a strain I have had for a long time, and am very familiar with.  To be honest I did not really notice a significant difference in trich's but the strain I was growing has always been really sugar coated anyway.  I don't know that the plant can really produce more...ya know what I mean?  I will say I have been using it still on this newest grow, and I will say that the leaves closest to the buds were showing crystals at the end of 2 weeks...I have not seen this before, but it is also my first time with this hybrid...so I honesty don't feel like I can give you a good review...it certainly didn't hurt anything.  I'm in a dilema now of wether to buy another bottle of it or not, I'm about to run out, and half way through flower.

I will say the "gravity" is the BOMB!  if you haven't tried this...do.  It only takes 1 or 2 applications and the results were phenominal again used with the strain I am familiar with.  The buds were much more dense than any other grow with this in over 10 yrs with the strain.  Be careful with it you can overdue it.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2010)

Check in with The Effen Gee.  He prefers SnowStorm over the Max--says it's almost identical but cheaper.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 13, 2010)

Snow storm and P-Maxx are IDENTICAL FORMULAS.

They are just packaged and labled differently.
This has been confirmed by two store owners.

I go with snowstorm cause it's cheaper.

Also, from the same company I swear by gravity.
...But stay away from bushmaster, it can hurt your plants and it can hurt you as well.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Effen...I think I will continue to use it now.  I just wasn't sure if it did anything with my Afghani, but like I said it is a pheno already covered in trichs naturaly, so maybe I just couldn't see the results I was getting.  I know what I'm running now the small leaves closest to the buds were sugar coated at 2 weeks in flower, I thought this was a little early, and I'm not sure if it's the strain or the Snow Storm, or a combination of the 2.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 13, 2010)

they are not the same product, they are made by the same company! purple maxx is supposed to change the plants purple and supposed to add more trich develpment and turn it frosty! whille the snow storm doesnt have the purple additive it just turns the flowers more frosty and adds more trich develpment! 1 out of 3 testers found it turned your plants purple! so snow storm is cheaper cuz it doesnt have the purple addative they put in there! i didnt find it to turn mine purple so when i run out ill just buy the snow storm, i dont care about purple so why pay more money for a product that MIGHT turn the flowers purple!

i would def use gravity with one of the products, either purple maxx or snow storm!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been using Gravity for some time, with great results. That's kind of what got me curious about the SS, seeing as the Gravity works so good.
I am thinking of using the Snow Storm as a foliar spray on just one plant to test it. Reading up on it, it says that parts of it are 'synthetic organic'. Do you think this additive would mix well with an organic based nutrient schedule? I was thinking by spraying it on, I could avoid killing beneficials in my medium or nute solutions.
Albino said he uses it about 3 weeks out from harvest, just like Gravity. It sounds like LegalizeFreedom is using it throughout the flowering stage, which is more like the schedule I've got.
Are the rest of you using it throughout flowering?
Thanks for the help :farm:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 13, 2010)

I consitantly use a organic synthetic hybrid base to feed my plants. Works well.

I would recommend switching between foliar and watering in with the end regiment of either snowstorm or purple maxx.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 13, 2010)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I have been using Gravity for some time, with great results. That's kind of what got me curious about the SS, seeing as the Gravity works so good.
> I am thinking of using the Snow Storm as a foliar spray on just one plant to test it. Reading up on it, it says that parts of it are 'synthetic organic'. Do you think this additive would mix well with an organic based nutrient schedule? I was thinking by spraying it on, I could avoid killing beneficials in my medium or nute solutions.
> Albino said he uses it about 3 weeks out from harvest, just like Gravity. It sounds like LegalizeFreedom is using it throughout the flowering stage, which is more like the schedule I've got.
> Are the rest of you using it throughout flowering?
> Thanks for the help :farm:


 
Hey Doc!

Just curious....

I've read in a few threads that Snow Storm is said to increase trich production.  Is this what you've heard and why you're interested in using it?

Thanks!  BBFan


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...But stay away from bushmaster, it can hurt your plants and it can hurt you as well.



can you explain this further in detail?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 13, 2010)

*effen gee- *yes can u explain about bushmaster?? ive had buddies use it with great success because they ran out of room and it really did make the plant stop growing vertically, but not entirely. it didnt seem to hurt the plants either! he harvest a good amount too. thanks

Albino

*dr manny bowles- *ya i use Gravity and Purple Maxx 3 weeks out! thats just wat they recommend! for Gravity they say use 2-4 consecutive waterings beginning 'about' 3 weeks from harvest! Purple Maxx also says 3 weeks from harvest 'or' if your just startingting flower to use until the end! 
i have tried just foilar and foilar+top root feed and by fair i get better results doing both, foilar and root feed!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not used it in foliar I was adding 1/2 tsp/gl to my nute water, and then moved up to 1tsp, but these plants are hogging the nutes, I'm feeding 1 1/2 times the recommended dosage, and still not achieved tip burn yet.  I started when I flipped to 12/12 following the directions on the back.  I may put some in a spray bottle though...if it's better I will do that.

Last grow I didn't buy it until I was 3 weeks into flower.  That could also be a reason I didn't see anything last time...but I really don't see how I would be able to tell a difference on that Afghani, it's so crusty anyway.

I'm assuming I should spray it when the lights come on...so I'm not leaving moist buds in a dark cool room to mold.  How often do you feed it this way, everyday, every other, once a week?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 14, 2010)

no spray in the dark and if your room is well ventalated u wont have any problems! dont spray when the lights are on as u will burn them!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

I have it set up so my fans go off with the lights.  I try not to foliar feed in flower, but if I have to because of a deficiency, I do it when lights come on...I have never burnt my plants through the water spots?

Never mind my question about how often to spray...If I would have looked at the bottle I would have known...once a week.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 14, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Doc!
> 
> Just curious....
> 
> ...



It sure is :hubba: I'm gonna try it on just one of my Northerberrys this round, probably just as a spray for now. They are all from the same mom so I should be able to see results one way or the other.
Thanks for the responses everyone :bong1:


----------



## BBFan (Jan 14, 2010)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> It sure is :hubba: I'm gonna try it on just one of my Northerberrys this round, probably just as a spray for now. They are all from the same mom so I should be able to see results one way or the other.
> Thanks for the responses everyone :bong1:


 
Thanks Doc.

I for one will be very interested in seeing the results on that one.  Everything I've read has said it's not possible.  Good luck with it and I hope you'll share your results with us.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 14, 2010)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> they are not the same product, they are made by the same company! purple maxx is supposed to change the plants purple and supposed to add more trich develpment and turn it frosty! whille the snow storm doesnt have the purple additive it just turns the flowers more frosty and adds more trich develpment! 1 out of 3 testers found it turned your plants purple! so snow storm is cheaper cuz it doesnt have the purple addative they put in there! i didnt find it to turn mine purple so when i run out ill just buy the snow storm, i dont care about purple so why pay more money for a product that MIGHT turn the flowers purple!
> 
> i would def use gravity with one of the products, either purple maxx or snow storm!


 

Actually, there are a few hydro store owners who disagree.
Why would they lie? 
Snowstorm is almost half the price of purple maxx.

Bushmaster (like phosphoload) is being systematically removed from the market due to a reactivity and residual issue with both formulas. There seems to be harmfull chemichals lefto over in the finished product that is eventually consumed by the user. Since cannabis is considered and edible by smart folks, often not treated so on the developmental scale.

Some companies tailor their porducts or market products designed for ORNIMENTALS, which have a completely different set of guidelines established by your and my best friend...the FDA.

NOW, I have used bushmaster on a few grows, differetn strains, regiments, mediums and whatever and have noticed that it does indeed cause stress.

Would something that stopped you from growing vertically be healthy for you?
Prolly not.

As far as stretch is concerned, most of the time it is caused by two facotrs:

Low light, plants may be reaching

or-

Low co2 levels (most common)


Once we institudes the co2 system (thanks Sentinel) week 2 looks like week 3. 
I have to DOUBLE the food amounts.
The canopy is shorter, more uniform for a multi strain SOG grow.

24 plants under 4 600's is covering a 12' x 18' area, where before we crammed 54 under 5 lights.

We are expecting double the numbers of half the plants.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 14, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Thanks Doc.
> 
> I for one will be very interested in seeing the results on that one.  Everything I've read has said it's not possible.  Good luck with it and I hope you'll share your results with us.



I was actually going to take some pics tomorrow comparing my soil vs. coco grow so I can start documenting it then. These plants are at the end of week 1 of flower so it should be a decent comparison. 1 of the soil girls will be my tester for the Snow Storm so I will be keeping tabs to compare at the end. This strain is pretty trichy but there is always room for more I figure :aok:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 14, 2010)

well theres a few hydro sotre owners who disagree! i get alot of my info from them, they are on the phone everyday finding stuff and more info out about these products and how to use them and how to not use them! 

ill ask him about bushmaster but to my knowledge i didnt think it was bad for you and your plant, ive seen straight dank and fire grown with this whole product line, including bushmaster!! i would use it all again as i am! i will shoot some pics tonight with purple maxx and without to show u guys the difference


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think Effen was saying there was anything wrong with gravity, I think he was only talking about the bushmaster...but I could be wrong


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 15, 2010)

Gravity?
I would drink it if the money was right.

Bushmaster is the dangerous one. If you mess up, it hurts your plants bad.
There is little room for error and many strains I have grown DO NOT like it. 

We call it "Stress in a Bottle".
Sure, it works. I think it may be harmful and it hurted my plants under an array of different variables.


----------



## D527 (May 18, 2011)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> no spray in the dark and if your room is well ventalated u wont have any problems! dont spray when the lights are on as u will burn them!


 
SPRAY WHEN LIGHTS ARE ON..........when the lights turn on the stomata are wide open.....you should spray the undersides of the leaves for better penetration.....if your plants are burning you are spraying too much or your mix is too strong......should be a fine mist that is absorbed by the plants fully in a matter of minutes........i spray plants under 1000hps with no burning issues whatsoever


----------



## PencilHead (May 19, 2011)

Is it tough to foliar with P-Max/SS-Ultra with all that mold that eventually shows up in the stuff?  I've gone through 3 or 4 bottles and each and every one molded.  It's a wide-spread problem Humbolt doesn't seem to want to accept or acknowledge.  I like the results but I'm starting to get a little PO-ed paying huge bucks for a product that molds like bread.


----------

